# Big Cobia out of PC.....



## Don White

Don't know any details except it was caught right around the pass. Had it emailed to me by my brother

***Update**** After doing some digging seems like this fish was caught on March 28th
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...084687281936.2013835.1369010273&type=1&ref=nf.

http://www.panhandlepierfishing.com/forum/index.php?topic=1186.0


----------



## tjwareusmc

Woah!


----------



## Snatch it

Holy crap!!!!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210

well damn!

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## MrFish

That's a slob!


----------



## marmidor

Big nasty slob!


----------



## tyler0421

Catch a fish that big and they don't weigh it? Whats up with that.


----------



## pcola4

Huge!


----------



## fishn4fun

Dang that thing is huge


----------



## sniperpeeps

I bet things got real interesting once that beast came aboard!


----------



## boggs187

*pic*

That pictures looks like its from the 70's


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

sniperpeeps said:


> I bet things got real interesting once that beast came aboard!


That is just a monster COBE! Peeps I would have gotten out of the boat to stay out of the way on that one!!!


----------



## grey ghost

Super nice cobia!!


----------



## my3nme

Very nice


----------



## Kim

That is a monster Cobia!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

did it have a gaft hole in tail and a torn mouth???


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

the one we lost was about 50 lbs, your could have sollowed one we lost


----------



## RabbitHunter

*Cobia*

Don that is a nice Cobia... I had one like that last year ease up behind the boat and would not bite anything dead... Any other time I would have had a live beliner in the well but not this time.. I a dead cigar throwing it right across his head but nothing, he would not bite. We had a bad storm coming up behind us.. so we pulled anchor. I hope that is him (smile) I could not sleep for about a month after that..! You just don't run up on them BULL COBIA's everyday. Man CONGRATS to whom ever caught this beast! Wish I was on the other end! Dang!


----------



## RabbitHunter

*Cobia*

Don that is a nice Cobia... I had one like that last year ease up behind the boat and would not bite anything dead... Any other time I would have had a live beliner in the well but not this time.. I a dead cigar throwing it right across his head but nothing, he would not bite. We had a bad storm coming up behind us.. so we pulled anchor. I hope that is him (smile) I could not sleep for about a month after that..! You just don't run up on them BULL COBIA's everyday. Man CONGRATS to whom ever caught this beast! Wish I was on the other end! Dang!
:thumbup:


----------



## KINGFISHER4

Studddddddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

